# Freshly cut horse chestnut



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

Well, There I am walking through the park and I spot a large (12"+ diameter at base) horse chestnut branch lying on the ground. I approach the guy standing by it and ask if he's a bystander or a "Council Tree Blokey"?

Guess who he is? - The Council Senior Tree Officer! :lol: 

And guess what else? - Despite the Council's policy of all tree 'waste' being chipped, shipped and sold for burning, he's an active hobby turner and encourages local people to ask the tree surgeons for any bits they can carry - to turn or burn.

So, hey presto, 3 wheelbarrow loads later, and I have my first pile of fresh green wood. (If I can upload a photo, I will)







So - Do I store it and if so, for how long to dry? and should I seal the ends with anything?
or - Do I turn some / all of it green? and if so, anything to be aware of?

I guess I need to buy a chuck now, as I only have spindle centres at the moment.

Thanks in advance,

Greg
Back to Top


----------



## Deejay (27 Aug 2011)

Hello Greg

I hope his gaffer doesn't read this thread :shock: 

Have a look at this ...

post565450.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Greg,

That's a great haul there, I think Deejay has pointed you to a good thread which should be a good source of info. I've always found it a bit of a lottery when trying to dry my own timber and I think in the past have only ever ended up with about 50% worth keeping as the rest has always split.

Steve


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

Thanks, gents.
Don't worry - he is the gaffer and I didn't say where I was at the time!!
Greg


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Aug 2011)

Greg, how are you going to cut it up, are you a chainsaw operator ?

If you get stuck give me a shout 

Steve


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

Steve,
Thanks for that.
Got my bro's chainsaw, though if you are willing, a bit of advice on best places to cut would be very welcome.
I am not sure of movements over Sun / Mon yet - am out one of them, but which one depends on others.
Can I give you a shout tomorrow when I know? Or if another day suits you better, let me know.
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Aug 2011)

Greg 

You have email.

Steve


----------



## myturn (27 Aug 2011)

If you leave it to dry then seal the just ends, it will take a while but is quite stable.

Turned wet this stuff eats any metal surface it comes into contact with so be warned, keep everything oiled/greased/waxed whatever.

It is also (usually) quite a bland wood so decorating or staining will make it more interesting.


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

myturn":2ec39ec5 said:


> If you leave it to dry then seal the just ends, it will take a while but is quite stable.
> 
> Turned wet this stuff eats any metal surface it comes into contact with so be warned, keep everything oiled/greased/waxed whatever.
> 
> It is also (usually) quite a bland wood so decorating or staining will make it more interesting.



Mick,
Thanks for the advice.
I guess it makes pretty good practice stuff too, then, if it is bland. So I can turn to my heart's content without feeling bad about wasting good wood.
Greg


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Aug 2011)

Just a quick update, Good People.

I cracked on with the chainsaw and the PVA glue, thanks to all your good advice and thought I'd try spinning up one of the smaller bits - Oh My God!!!!

You are absolutely right - green turning is amazing! The ribbons of cool shavings whistling all over the workshop, accompanied by the gentle 'shhhhh' of the tool on the wood is just brilliant.

So thanks for encouraging me to try it - can't wait to have another go, (Would still be out there, except it's our 12th anniversary and apparently a fairly rough and ready bit of green-turned horse chestnut ain't going to replace a meal out - Don't understand it, meself).

Anyway, after the occasional check during roughing down, I was about to go for it and jsut whittle it down to nowt, when I had another look and thought I actually quite like the wood, so as it's my first one, I might hang onto it. (Plenty more around for practice). So I grabbed the skew and did as good as I currently could to get an OK finish, whilst leaving some of the bark, etc on the low points.

I will try to attach a couple of pictures, for your amusement.

It's 250mm x 70mm at its widest.











Is the line around the right hand end likely to just be staining from the darker wood?

Cheers,

Green-turn Greg


----------

